#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Лекция о Янтра-йоге в Архангельске

## Ярослав Ка

25 февраля 2011г в 18:30 состоится лекция в рамках ретрита по Янтра-йоге с опытным инструктором Виктором Крачковским.

место проведения: "Марфин Дом", Чумбарова-Лучинского, 38 (рядом с Центральным Универмагом)

справки по тел.: 447170

http://kunsangar.org/ru/arkhangelsk/

----------

